# MBGFC Billfish Limited Tournament Announcement



## Riviera43 (Apr 20, 2009)

On-Line registration now available at: http://www.mbgfc.com


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Steve-O...If I'm reading the advertisement correctly am I correct in assuming that we can begin fishing after mandatory capts meeting? In years past I believe you couldn't begin fishing until 5AM and I know its been a sore spot for some of us. Can you clarify? Thanks,


----------

